

New York City announces finalists in payphone redesign challenge - benjaminlhaas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/7/4074190/nyc-reinvent-payphones-challenge-names-six-finalists

======
homerslicer
The NYC i/O entry is what the system should be - a way for anyone to access
the data. I love the idea of an API and app marketplace. Hopefully people will
vote for the opensource choice on the facebook contest.

